# this is helping me A LOT



## Guest (Dec 22, 2015)

for anyone who hasn't read this page, check it out. really i've been applying this information and it really helps A LOT http://www.anxietycoach.com/depersonalization.htmli'm very much outside of my head.. because usually my spirit feels like it's all over the place or something but if you just tune in to what's going on from your point of view it really helps. just check it out if you haven't


----------

